# Bareback Critic



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

You seemed to be leaning to the inside of the circle during your flatwork. Try to stay centered over your horse, and don't lean. 

No posting bareback? C'mon, it's more fun that way!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! yeah that's what we were working on the most (the leaning), but I didn't lean going the other way! I always put more weight on my left side no matter what, so I shall be fixing that soon. =) and Nope! I passed on the posting! But I am guessing we are doing that next week.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

This is your first time riding bareback? 
I noticed you are leaning a lot to the inside, like said above try to stay centered over your horse. Remember heels down, toes to nose(that's how my new trainer is teaching me to keep my heels down)  Other than that I think you did fairly well. Nothing I can really point out other than that.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! The leaning while making a circle (or inside) is my major thing! And yeah, it is my first time riding bareback!


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Looked like you were about to tip right off into the inside of the circle, but otherwise great for your first time bareback  try and relax a little more to really absorb the movement!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Someone said heels down... But I read an article somewhere (Practical Horseman, perhaps?) that was talking about perfecting the sit trot. It said putting your heels down causes you to tighten the muscles or something, so it's harder to not bounce and move correctly with the horse. Someone correct me if I'm wrong in saying that please... 

Anyway, I think everyone has pretty much covered everything. For being your first time bareback I thought you looked great


----------



## kendrawrrr (Nov 17, 2011)

hflmusicislife said:


> Someone said heels down... But I read an article somewhere (Practical Horseman, perhaps?) that was talking about perfecting the sit trot. It said putting your heels down causes you to tighten the muscles or something, so it's harder to not bounce and move correctly with the horse. Someone correct me if I'm wrong in saying that please...
> 
> Anyway, I think everyone has pretty much covered everything. For being your first time bareback I thought you looked great


That could be true.. My trainer had me keep my heels down. Saying that it was helping me anchor myself and keep my balance. Which it sure did! haha


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that your first time bareback or first time doing a lesson bareback? I have only ridden bareback 3 times, and you are FAR better than me. I was afraid you were going to lean and fall off your horse, but its the same fear I have. Of course, continue working on your balance, but you have to start somewhere, right?  Good job.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Both. Lol, I have like... no balance, so this is really good for me.. =)


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I disagree with the heels down- heels down in your stirrup keeps you anchored, keeps your leg from moving and your foot from slipping through your... stirrup. Riding bareback you don't need to be kept anchored in a saddle, you need to be kept anchored on your horse and to do so need to be able to move smoothly and freely with your horse- you can't do that if your toes are down and your legs are rigid. Riding bareback is more about flowing with your horse than it is proper equitation- because proper equitation while riding bareback can be a bit of a detriment.


----------

